# Velocity deep v rims



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

Does anyone have first hand experience of the above rims ? I'm looking at these for my next wheel build.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

I built up a pair about 2 years ago. Nice wheels that weigh about 1700 gms. rims weighed 545 and 546 grams. Build is DA 24 front/28 rear with Sapim CX ray spokes. I weigh 200 and the wheels are fine. Rims are a little narrow. If I were to rebuild them, I would go to the Hed C2 rim or a 38 mm deep carbon clincher rim.


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply I have short listed because I also am at about 200 lbs and I see that these are meant to be a very strong rim


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

The DT Swiss RR585 is another rim that has a similar profile and is very strong. You can also use a Kinlin XR-270 or XR-300 rim which will save quite a bit of weight.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*DeepV*



LONDON-GUY said:


> Thanks for the quick reply I have short listed because I also am at about 200 lbs and I see that these are meant to be a very strong rim


The DeepV is a good rim and perfect for your application. It's not the only rim that would work well but it certainly would work well.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

valleycyclist said:


> The DT Swiss RR585 is another rim that has a similar profile and is very strong. You can also use a Kinlin XR-270 or XR-300 rim which will save quite a bit of weight.


The DT RR585 is a better rim than the DeepV. I've got a DeepV wheelset and they're strong but just not that nice. The wheelset has PW hubs, the next rims will be 585's.


----------



## 88 rex (Mar 18, 2008)

Deep V's are great training rims. Heavy and strong. I don't have any problems with mine.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

I have two road bikes with Velocity Deep Vs. One has Ultegra hubs and the other has Velocity hubs. Both have been bombproof. The only issue I had was that my front wheel on the Velocity hub equipped set went out of true once. To it's credit, it was barely out of true. That says a lot for a wheel with 24 spokes and with over 14,000 miles on it. These are true Clydesdale wheels. The DTRR585 seem like a more polished wheel but the Deep V is possibly the strongest wheel on the planet. They are heavy but I purchased them back when I was 240 lbs. I never let up either. Those wheels have been to hell and back with no truing except the 24 spoked front one. My other set is 32/32 and they've never been trued. Those have over 15,000 miles on them. Just consider this: Tandems and fixies use them and they have a good rep for durability with those two groups. How can you go wrong?


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Be nice?*



bigbill said:


> The DT RR585 is a better rim than the DeepV. I've got a DeepV wheelset and they're strong but just not that nice.


Could you be a little more vague? Define "better" and "nice." I'm not saying the DTs are not fine rims I'm just curious about your subjective evaluations of "not that nice" and "better."


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

Kerry Irons said:


> Could you be a little more vague? Define "better" and "nice." I'm not saying the DTs are not fine rims I'm just curious about your subjective evaluations of "not that nice" and "better."


Smarmy much? The braking surface is much better on the DT's. The DeepV makes a good rim for fixed wheelsets and it comes in just about any drilling you'd want, but the braking surface leave much to be desired.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Smarmy?*



bigbill said:


> Smarmy much? The braking surface is much better on the DT's. The DeepV makes a good rim for fixed wheelsets and it comes in just about any drilling you'd want, but the braking surface leave much to be desired.


I'm sorry, but a lot of wheels have been built with DeepV rims and this is the first time I've ever heard of this braking surface issue.

I think you will find that some people like more specifics than "better" and "not nice." Sorry if asking for those specifics somehow offended you.


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

Kerry Irons said:


> I'm sorry, but a lot of wheels have been built with DeepV rims and this is the first time I've ever heard of this braking surface issue.
> 
> I think you will find that some people like more specifics than "better" and "not nice." Sorry if asking for those specifics somehow offended you.


Great reply Kerry like you say it is all to easy to say that one is not as good as another. And this is what you find happens a lot on open forums so like you say if they can state why they think one is better tell us what they are bassing thier findings on.

And thanks to every bodys replies I am now going with the XR 270 rims


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, the only braking surface issue with Velocity rims is that as they are sleeved, there could be a noticiable irregularity on the join, this is something that happen often of or sleeved pinned rims.

A welded rim has a nicer joint but is also more expensive


----------



## Uprwstsdr (Jul 17, 2002)

Also consider Velocity Fusions, not quite as deep as the Deep V's so they should be a little more forgiving. I am quite a bit heavier than you and have a 32 spoke Fusion/DA rear wheel that has held up fine. Front wheel is Aerohead and has also had no problems. I like this combination.


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a set on dura-ace hubs and the join on the seams are pretty rough. Tried smoothing them down with steel wool and fine sand paper. Breaking is better but not perfect.


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

bigbill said:


> Smarmy much? The braking surface is much better on the DT's. The DeepV makes a good rim for fixed wheelsets and it comes in just about any drilling you'd want, but the braking surface leave much to be desired.


You are aware that there are both machined and non-machined sidewall options for the Deep V? No?
Anyway, I just had a set of Deep V's built up with Ultegra hubs after hearing great things about these rims for some time. I'm 6'3" and 260. They are very strong and stiff rims. Changed the ride of my Moots for the better. I highly recommend them for people who want very strong and stiff rims. I also emailed the company with some questions and they answered back very quickly. They were Australia based but just moved to the U.S.


----------



## Max09 (May 3, 2011)

I do not know about the Deep V's but I do have a set of DT Swiss RR 585 with Dura Ace hubs DT Comp spokes, rock solid and no problems with the braking surface...


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

Just to let you all know I have gone for the DT Swiss RR585 rims


----------



## darwinosx (Oct 12, 2010)

I test rode a Specialized Roubaix with the DT Axis 3.0 wheels. Compared to my Deep V's on my Moots they felt spongy and flexy. Your mileage may vary depending on weight..I'm 6'3" and 260 lbs. My Deep V's are a few months old now and very stiff, strong, and rock solid. If I buy the Specialized I will have Deep V's built for it.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

I am a 58 y/o 6'-0", 275 pound guy. I have always enjoyed cycling but had gotten out of it for many years. When I finally decided to get fit again I bought a Trek 1.2 in 2010. The stock Bontrager rear wheel did not last very long. It wouldn't stay true and I was popping spikes left and right. A friend who owns a local repair shop recommended the Velocity Deep V. I got a 36 hole with a sealed velocity hub. It was built to order and arrived in a week. I now have over 4000 miles on it and it still rolls like it just came out of the box. I haven't even had to have it trued yet. This includes a multitude of charity rides and other events including 2 Hotter N Hell 100s. Plenty of bumpy roads along the way. I am sold on these wheels. Right now I am looking at upgrading to a better bike. Don't know what it is going to be but I do know that it will be rolling on Velocity Deep Vs.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

LONDON-GUY said:


> Does anyone have first hand experience of the above rims ? I'm looking at these for my next wheel build.


They are a good value for the money but far from perfect. I did a pair a couple of months ago on Ultegra 6700, 32h x3 all around, Sapim 14/15ga double butted spoke. The ERD was different between the two (if I remember correctly by 3 mm), the rim joint was better on one than the other, the one with the misaligned joint had a hop that I could not take out and was not exactly true.
They did however built a nice set of training/commuting wheels and frankly if you were not the builder, most probably you would not notice the hop with the tire on.
A month before that I built a set of HED C2 and I found them to be a more precisely made rim. The C2 welded joint is aesthetically superior to the sleeved joint the Deep V have and they also built quicker. Rim cost was double than the DVs, though.


----------



## bigjohnla (Mar 29, 2010)

An update. I upgraded to a carbon fiber Bianchi Infinito in the spring of 2013. It came with Fulcrum Racing 7s. I decided to ride them and see. I am still a big guy. After about six months the rear wheel started popping spokes. I ended up swapping the wheel out for the old 36 spoke Velocity Deep Vee on my old bike. Before using it I put it on the truing stand. After 8000 miles it was slightly out of true. For a 280 pounder that is pretty good. I had no more problems plus the wheel just seems more solid. A couple of months ago, I bought a 32 hole Deep Vee and laced it to a shimno 105 Hub. It has improved my ride considerably. Plus I I like the look.These wheels are gorilla proof.


----------



## Bill Mould (May 2, 2014)

I've used many hundreds of Deep Vs in wheels I've built and had very few complications. In those rare instances of finding a problem, e.g., a less than perfect braking surface at the seam, Velocity has shipped me a warranty replacement quickly, at no cost, and with no hassle. Deep Vs are very strong and can take the high spoke tension necessary for strong wheels for heavier riders or just commuters who want strength and endurance and don't mind a little extra weight.


----------



## seely (Feb 13, 2007)

bigjohnla said:


> An update. I upgraded to a carbon fiber Bianchi Infinito in the spring of 2013. It came with Fulcrum Racing 7s. I decided to ride them and see. I am still a big guy. After about six months the rear wheel started popping spokes. I ended up swapping the wheel out for the old 36 spoke Velocity Deep Vee on my old bike. Before using it I put it on the truing stand. After 8000 miles it was slightly out of true. For a 280 pounder that is pretty good. I had no more problems plus the wheel just seems more solid. A couple of months ago, I bought a 32 hole Deep Vee and laced it to a shimno 105 Hub. It has improved my ride considerably. Plus I I like the look.These wheels are gorilla proof.


Glad to hear they're working out for you!


----------

